# Ladyfingers - Teen Fashion Doll (Barbie) Ribbed Sweater Dress, Hat, Purse



## Ladyfingers

Teen Fashion Doll Knit Doll Clothes
Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
June, 2012

RIBBED SWEATER DRESS, HAT, PURSE

#1 Double Pointed Needles
Markers
Main Color (MC)
Contrasting Color (CC)

Suggest: Yellow with bright red, white with black, light blue with dark blue, beige with dark brown, light pink with deep rose

With MC, cast on 46 stitches. Knit 4 rows, as follows:
With MC, Knit 2 rows, Drop MC, do not cut yarn.
Attach CC, Knit 2 rows. Drop CC, do not cut yarn.
Pick up MC, place markers as follows:
K8, (place marker) PM, K8, PM, K14, PM, K8, PM, K8 = 46 sts.
With MC, purl 1 row, slipping markers. Drop MC.
Pick up CC, knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker. (8 sts increased)
With CC, purl 1 row, slipping markers, with no increase.
ALTERNATING WITH MC AND CC, knit across and purl back - increasing as established until stitches are divided as follows:

8-Marker-8-Marker-14-Marker-8-Marker-8 = 46 sts (MC)
9 10 16 10 9 = 54 sts (CC)
10 12 18 12 10 = 62 sts (MC)
11 14 20 14 11 = 70 sts (CC)
12 16 22 16 12 = 78 sts (MC)

12(right back), 16(sleeve),22 (front), 16 (sleeve), 12 (left back) = 78 sts.

Sleeves:
With MC, Knit 12, remove marker, BIND OFF 16 sleeve stitches, remove marker, Knit 22, remove marker, BIND OFF 16 sleeve stitches, remove marker, Knit remaining 12 stitches. 46 sts after bind off.
Next Row: KNIT across on wrong side (to make a border ridge on the right side of the 
Sweater dress). Knit 2 stitches together at underarms. This will securely attach the front and the two backs of the dress. 44 sts.

Ribbed Skirt:
With MC, knit across - INCREASE 8 stitches evenly spaced across the row. = 52 sts.
Work in K1, P2 ribbing for 3 inches. Bind off in ribbing. Leave a 10-12 inch strand to sew back seam.
RIBBED HAT - to match Ribbed Sweater Dress

#1 double pointed needles
Main Color and Contrast Color to match Sweater Dress

With MC, cast on 32 stitches. Rib in K1, P2, ending K1, P1. 
Next Row: (Wrong Side), K1, P1, * K1, P2 across the row from *. Drop MC.
Attach CC, K1, P2 across row, ending K1, P1.
Next Row: (Wrong Side), K1, P1, *K1, P2 across the row from *. Drop CC.
Continue to work ribbing as above, alternating with MC and CC for a total of 10 rows.
With MC, PURL 2 ROWS. You may now cut CC. You will be working only with MC to complete the hat.
Next Row: K1, K2 together across row.
Next Row: K2 together across row. Bind off. Cut MC - leaving a 12-inch strand to sew the hat seam. Thread this strand onto a darning needle and draw needle through stitches remaining on knitting needle. Slip stitches off needle and pull tightly. Knot securely. Sew back seam of hat.

PURSE

#1 double pointed needles
Main Color and Contrast Color to match Sweater Dress and Hat

With MC, cast on 32 stitches.
Knit 2 rows. Drop MC.
With CC, Knit 2 rows Cut CC.
With MC, work in ribbing of K1, P2 for 14 rows
Bind off in ribbing. Cut MC, leaving a 3-foot long strand to sew the seams and make the purse strap. Fold purse in half, from side-to-side, with striped band at the top. Thread strand on darning needle and sew bottom and side seams. Work the strand up to the top of the side of the purse. With this strand, make a crochet strap of 55 chain stitches. Attach this strap to the opposite side of the purse.

Note: If you are unfamiliar with crocheting a simple chain stitch, you can knit a purse strap, as follows:
With #1 double pointed and MC, cast on 55 stitches, making sure you have a 5-6 inch strand at the beginning of the cast on stitches. Immediately bind off these stitches. Knot securely. Cut MC, leaving at least a 5-6 inch strand. Attach the strap to each end of the top of the purse, knotting securely on the wrong side.


----------



## Typsknits

Hi Elaine! Another lovely outfit, could you please tell us what weight yarn and needles that you use for this? Thanks for a wonderful pattern.


----------



## Pennypincher

Thanks, Elaine. Cute pattern, as usual.


----------



## DianePW

Cute outfits! Thank you for the pattern


----------



## Mevbb

Thank you again. One thing nice about knitting for dolls is, the don't outgrow their clothes.


----------



## Leonora

Another two beautiful outfits Elaine. Your ideas just keep on coming. Leonora


----------



## Marianne818

Elaine, I've been wondering what I can make for my roommate for Christmas, I just found part of it for sure!! She is a Barbie collector, but enjoys changing their outfits from time to time to give them a different look. I thank you so very much!!


----------



## Donnathomp

These are gorgeous! and thank you for posting the instructions. My grandkids are all past the barbie doll stage but I kept 2 of the Barbies for when friends with kids come to visit. thanks again.


----------



## Torticollus

Very cute - what is the gauge?


----------



## boots

Thank you so much. I enjoy your patterns.


----------



## rita j

Love these small projects for summer!! I haven't let my GD to the last AG patterns & won't let her see this one & will she be surprised. May have to hide them in a drawer as she likes to look in my knitting basket by my chair to see what I'm making....hoping it's something for her!!!


----------



## craftymatt2

Those are cute, thank you for sharing


----------



## Catperson

Thank you, Elaine!


----------



## patocenizo

Elaine, you are indeed a couturier for Barbie! Wow!!


----------



## 19855

Some more lovely designs. Thank you so much for sharing. 

Previous patterns I got from Elaine indicated that she used fingering weight yarn.


----------



## Ladyfingers

I have had an on-going "love affair" with the Barbie doll for over 25 years. I learned how to knit with argyle socks and dangling bobbins, however I never did enjoy knitting "adult-size" anything.....it took too long, the long needles kept banging against my chair - or the poor cat! But, in the mid-70's I discovered knit Barbie outfits in the McCall's Needlecraft Magazine - it was just three outfits, including one for the Ken doll, but I was hooked! These were very tiny outfits that I could complete, sit back and admire, and I loved knitting with smaller double-pointed needles, round markers, and lots of colored yarn.

It is so much fun to create clothes for the Barbie doll! I use fingering yarn and #1 DP needles. Occasionally I use #2 needles, and I also use a #2, #3, #5, and #8 circular needle for really full long skirts.

I found - with lots of trial and error - that #4 weight and thicker yarn is not flattering to the doll's figure. I like to show off her perky bustline, tiny waist, and slightly flared hips - and those long, long, long legs!!!!!
Everyone who looks at the photos I've posted of all the Barbie outfits says "OH..." and "AH".....because I use complimentary FINGERING YARN that clings to the doll.

I have an entire set of "rainbow" colors from the Knit Picks catalog, their Palette yarn comes in fingering yarn and sport weight yarn - in cool winter colors and warm to hot summer colors, plus cool spring pastels. 

I use just about anything and everything to trim the Barbie costumes: "Shaggy Shimmer" by Sundance (my favorite!), velvet, terry cloth, bulky fur, yarn scattered with sequins, and stretchy yarn with metallic threads running through it. I have found that these fancy trims will wash as easily as the washable fingering yarn - and the garment looks as good as new once again.

I know knitting is based on "gauge" or "tension", but I'm not sure what to tell you about this, except.....

With #1 DP needles and fingering yarn, it takes 32 stitches to go around her head for a hat. You cast on 46 stitches for the neckline, raglan shaping using ring markers, for sleeves and bustline, then decreasing down to 26 stitches for the doll's tiny waist, then, using the same position of the ring markers, you increase for her hips to 42 stitches. At this point you decide if you want to continue for a short skirt, a long straight skirt, a pair of shorts or long pants, or increase at the hipline to make a full skirt. There are not a lot of stitches to work with, and as you can see by all the Barbie photos I've posted, the outfits fit her figure - which is exactly what they were designed to do!

To see all the Barbie photos - go to "Search" (top of page), type "Ladyfingers - Barbie doll clothes", then click on each title to see a set of photos.


----------



## Daeanarah

Thanks for posting this Elaine.
I"m going to attempt a crochet version because
frankly I can't knit by hand.

I want to make up several outfits to donate to a charity, Vina Moses, who collects barbie dolls, and tries to get
outfits to put on the doll for their Christmas Giving Tree.
They get a lot of requests for Barbie.

THanks again. 

Rhyanna


----------



## Knitwitch51

These are the first patterns of yours that I've been introduced to, and I love them! My great niece has two younger sisters (different father) and I've been pondering what I could send home with her for them. From our chats I get the sense that there might be some jealousy/bad feelings brewing because they don't get to go anywhere or do anything. I can't wait to get started ... different colours for different girls! Thank you so very much for your generosity in sharing.


----------



## 19855

Ladyfingers said:


> I have had an on-going "love affair" with the Barbie doll for over 25 years. I learned how to knit with argyle socks and dangling bobbins, however I never did enjoy knitting "adult-size" anything.....it took too long, the long needles kept banging against my chair - or the poor cat! But, in the mid-70's I discovered knit Barbie outfits in the McCall's Needlecraft Magazine - it was just three outfits, including one for the Ken doll, but I was hooked! These were very tiny outfits that I could complete, sit back and admire, and I loved knitting with smaller double-pointed needles, round markers, and lots of colored yarn.
> 
> It is so much fun to create clothes for the Barbie doll! I use fingering yarn and #1 DP needles. Occasionally I use #2 needles, and I also use a #2, #3, #5, and #8 circular needle for really full long skirts.
> 
> I found - with lots of trial and error - that #4 weight and thicker yarn is not flattering to the doll's figure. I like to show off her perky bustline, tiny waist, and slightly flared hips - and those long, long, long legs!!!!!
> Everyone who looks at the photos I've posted of all the Barbie outfits says "OH..." and "AH".....because I use complimentary FINGERING YARN that clings to the doll.
> 
> I have an entire set of "rainbow" colors from the Knit Picks catalog, their Palette yarn comes in fingering yarn and sport weight yarn - in cool winter colors and warm to hot summer colors, plus cool spring pastels.
> 
> I use just about anything and everything to trim the Barbie costumes: "Shaggy Shimmer" by Sundance (my favorite!), velvet, terry cloth, bulky fur, yarn scattered with sequins, and stretchy yarn with metallic threads running through it. I have found that these fancy trims will wash as easily as the washable fingering yarn - and the garment looks as good as new once again.
> 
> I know knitting is based on "gauge" or "tension", but I'm not sure what to tell you about this, except.....
> 
> With #1 DP needles and fingering yarn, it takes 32 stitches to go around her head for a hat. You cast on 46 stitches for the neckline, raglan shaping using ring markers, for sleeves and bustline, then decreasing down to 26 stitches for the doll's tiny waist, then, using the same position of the ring markers, you increase for her hips to 42 stitches. At this point you decide if you want to continue for a short skirt, a long straight skirt, a pair of shorts or long pants, or increase at the hipline to make a full skirt. There are not a lot of stitches to work with, and as you can see by all the Barbie photos I've posted, the outfits fit her figure - which is exactly what they were designed to do!
> 
> To see all the Barbie photos - go to "Search" (top of page), type "Ladyfingers - Barbie doll clothes", then click on each title to see a set of photos.


Thank you so much for taking the time to share this detailed information. Your patterns are lovely and you are so generous in sharing them.


----------



## mkilcoyne

What a great way to use up leftover fingering yarn, and make a young girl happy!

Thank you for sharing your pattern!


----------



## Isantimary

Thanks, Elaine. Another beautiful outfit.


----------



## NanaCaren

Thank you for another lovely pattern. Love the plum one, I will be making this for the grad daughters.


----------



## Tulsagal44

Elaine, I cannot get enough of looking at your American Girl clothing and how talented you are. Keep posting I look forward to them, just as I love all the bears posted. Avid follower, Jan


----------



## JoyceinNC

It seems that the only damage the storms did here was to kill our modem. So, I'm a little late in catching up with all the news on KP. 

Thanks for the Barbie dresses, hats, and purse. Oh boy!


----------



## nonna of 2

many, many thanks.....


----------



## TabathaJoy

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## patmastel

Thank you for this info. I was wondering what wt of yarn she used!


GH said:


> Some more lovely designs. Thank you so much for sharing.
> 
> Previous patterns I got from Elaine indicated that she used fingering weight yarn.


----------



## mommyoftwo

Thank u so much for sharing my daughter is just getting into the barbie phase and it will be such a treat to make her dolls outfits instead of just going out and buying them she loves it when mommy makes her things they are just that much more special!


----------



## lalitha

Thank you so much for sharing all these beautiful patterns.it is so kind of you.


----------



## greta44

i have about 20 barbies that i bought for my g kids when the were little the clothes are rather shabby now so i am going to knit everyone of them an outfit and give them to my local radio station for when they collect toys for undeerprivelaged children..i think every young girl should have at least one barbie when they are little.elaine very kindly send me some patterns


----------



## Ladyfingers

Greta 44:

Send me an e-mail to:

[email protected]

I'll send you the Barbie handout with lots of patterns via reply e-mail ASAP.


----------



## Wella

This is so cute, I'm alwaysl amazed what a change of color can do to a pattern. Most of the time it looks like a complete different design. 
You are really generous, thank you.


----------



## Jell

I love looking at your patterns, and wonder how I can get the patterns that you show.
[email protected]


----------



## Ladyfingers

Jell: Thank you for your interest in my knitted doll patterns. To find all the available patterns go to the top of the page, click "Search", then type in the search box the following:

"Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes"......this site was created by one of our members who put all my patterns in one location. Once you open this, scroll down through all the postings by members (chatting about the doll clothes), looking for DAEANARAH. She lists the pattern TITLE (in the middle of the page) followed by "download". Click "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing.

"Ladyfingers - Barbie doll patterns"

"Ladyfingers - American Girl patterns"

"Ladyfingers - 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll patterns"

"Ladyfingers - 5" Itty Bitty doll patterns"

Check out the "Pictures" section......I first began posting photos only in this section when I first joined in January, 2011. Was soon overwhelmed with requests for patterns. Accepted this challenge and soon had written out a 12-page handout for Barbie and three multi-page handouts for the American Girl. E-mailed over 3000 copies "all around the world", which left me absolutely no time for knitting! So I then decided to post each pattern (as it came off the needles) right here on this KP Forum. You will have to scroll back to postings in 2011 and move forward from there to find over 300 photos. You will see that most of the patterns follow the same BASIC pattern for tops, skirts, dresses, pants and jackets - just some different colors and trimmings, maybe a slight "tweek" in the neckline, sleeve style, straight, full, pleated or layered skirt, and different "fancy" stitches for skirts, dresses, and pant legs. Same BASIC pattern for number of stitches to cast on to begin an outfit.

Check out the section "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials"......this is where I first began posting my patterns. They are scattered throughout this section (some with no download button). When member DAEANARAH started providing a PDF Download button for each pattern it was very well received by all of us. Then Daeanarah decided to create a separate section for all of the patterns by "Ladyfinjgers". She named it "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes".

So here are just a few things for you to search out on this KP Forum. Happy Knitting!

Ladyfingers - Elaine Baker, Southern California


----------



## Nanamel14

Very beautiful


----------

